# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Romani shqiptar numeron  500 tituj ne  130 vjetorin e tij.

## macia_blu

Nga Robert Elsie;

1872
Romani ne turqisht i Sami FrasheritTaassuk-u Tal'at Fitnat, Stamboll. (Dashuria e Talatit me Fitneten).
Pergjithesish ky merret si romani i pare  turqisht, njeherazi si romai i pare i shkruar  e botuar nga nje shqiptar, (180 faqe).


1890
Pashko Vasa; Bardha de Temal (Bardha e Temalit) Pashko Vasa kete roman e botoj ne  Paris, ne gjuhen frenge, me pseudonimin Albanus Albano.
Bardha e Temalit, edhe pse jo shqip,  eshte, pas prozes shumete shkurter te Sami Frasherit, romani me i vjeter i shkruar e i botuar nga nje  shqiptardhe padyshim romani mei vjeter me teme shqiptare.

1914
Zef Mati Harapi;
"Pushka e tradhetarit"
Shkoder.

1921
Foqion Postoli
"Per mbrojtjen e atdheut"
Tirane

1923
Mehdi bej Frasheri
"Nevruzi"
Tirane

1924
Foqion Postoli 
"Lulja e kujtimit"

1929
Llambi Dardha
"Kthimi i Skenderbeut ne Kruje"
Korce

1935
Sterio Spasse;
"Nga jeta ne jete"-"Pse"
Korce

1936
Haki Stermilli;
"Sikur te isha djale"
Tirane

1944
Stejo Spasse
"Aferdita"

1954

Fatmir Gjata
"Permbysja"
Tirane

1955
Kin Dushi
"Udha e Velanit", Tirane

Sterjo Spasse
"Aferdita perseri ne fshat, Tirane


1957
Sinan Hasani
"Rrushi ka nise me u pjeke", Prishtine

1958
Martin Camaj
"Diella", Rome

Adem Demaci
"Gjarpri i gjakut", Prishtine

Petro Marko 
"Hasta la vista", Tirane.

1959
Ali Abdihoxha 
"Nje vjeshte me stuhi", Tirane

Fatmir Gjata 
"Keneta", Tirane

1960
Ernest Koloqi
"Shija e bukes se mbrume", Rome

Petro Marko
"Qyteti i fundit", Tirane

Azem Shkreli
"Karvani i bardhe", Prishtine

(vijon)

----------


## macia_blu

1963
Ismail Kadare
"Gjenerali i ushtrise se vdekur", Tirane

1965
Shqefqet Musaraj
"Para agimit"(ne dy vellime), Tirane

Jakov Xoxa
"Lumi i vdekur", Tirane

Nazmi Rrahmani
"Malesorja", Prishtine

1966

Kapllan Resuli
"Tradhetia", Tirane

Nazmi Rrahmani
"Malesorja", Prishtine

Dhimiter Xhuvani
"Tuneli",Tirane

1968

Ismail Kadare
"Dasma", Tirane


1969

Nazmi Rrahmani
"Tymi i votres se fikun", Prishtine

Hivzi Sulejmani
"Femijet e lumit tim", Prishtine

1970

Dritero Agolli
"Komisari Memo", Tirane

Sabri Godo
"Ali Pashe Tepelena", Tirane

Elena Kadare
"Nje lindje e veshtire", Tirane
(i pari roman i botur  nga nje grua ne Shqpieri)

Ismail Kadare
"keshtjella", Tirane

Dhimiter Xhuvani
"Perseri ne kembe", Tirane

1971

Ismail Kadare
"Kronike ne gure", Tirane

Teodor Laco
"Toke e ashper", Tirane

Jokov Xoxa
"Juga e bardhe", Tirane

Ramiz Kelmendi
"Heshtja e armeve", Prishtine

Anton Pashku
"OH", Prishtine


1972

Teki Dervishi
"Pirgu i larte", Prishtine

Frederik Rreshpia
"Zeri i larget i kasolles", Tirane

1973

Dritero Agolli
"Shkelqimi dhe renia e shokut Zylo",Tirane

Nazmi Rrahmani
"Toka e pergjakur", Prishtine

1974

Rexhep Qosja
"Vdekja me vjen prej syve te tille", Prishtine

Zejnullah Rrahmani
"Zanoret e humbura", Prishtine

1975

Dritero Agolli
"Njeriu me top", Tirane

Skender Drini
"Shembja e ishujve", Tirane

Ismail Kadare
"Nentori i nje kryeqyteti", Tirane

Teodor Laco
"Perballimi", Tirane

Ramiz Kelmendi
"Shtate persona ndjekin autorin", Prishtine

1976

Sabri Hamiti
"Njeqind vjet vetmi", Prishtine

1978

Martin Camaj
"Rrathe", Mynih

Skender Drini
"Midis dy koheve", Tirane

Ismail Kadare
"Muzgu i perendive te stepes", Tirane

Ismail Kadare 
"Prilli i thyer",Tirane

Ismail Kadare
"Ura me tri harqe", Tirane

Nazmi Rrahmani
"Rruga e shtepise sime", Prishtine

Zejnullah Rrahmani
"Sheshi i unazes", Prishtine

1979

Murat Isaku
"Plaget", Tirane

Ismail kadare
"Kush e solli Doruntinen?", Tirane

1981

Teki Dervishi
"Herezia e Dervish Mullates", Prishtine

Elena Kadare
"Bashkeshortet", Tirane

Ismail Kadare
"Nenpunesi i pallatit te enderrave",Tirane

Mehmet Kraja
"Moti i madh", Prishtine

Nasi Lera
"Gjaku i prillit", Tirane

1982

Jusuf Buxhovi
"Shenimet e Gjon Nikoll Kazazit", Prishtine

1983

Musa Ramadani
"Ligatine", Prishtine

1984

Mico Kallamata
"Asnjanesia e Zotit Lulo", Tirane

Mehmet Kraja
"Udhezime per kapercimin e detit", Prishtine

1985

Vath Koreshi
"Rruge per larg", Tirane

Ndoc Papleka
"Gjaku i tokes", Tirane

1986

Diana Culi
"Rrethi i kujteses", Tirane

Fatos Kongoli
"Ne te tre", Tirane

Mehmet Kraja
"Semundja e enderrave", Prishtine

Ymer Shkreli
"Rapsodi Kosovare, Prishtine

1987

Martin Camaj
"Karpa", Rome

Skender Drini
"Njerezit dhe deti", Tirane

Teodr Laco
"Te gjithe lumenjt rjedhin", Tirane

1988

Valter File
"Nata e kuajve te bardhe",Tirane

Sabri Godo
"Ujrat e qeta", Tirane

Ismail Kadare
"Koncert ne fund te dimrit", Tirane

Dhimiter Xhuvani
"Shpirtin nuk e shes", Tirane

1989

Jusuf Buxhovi
"Libri i te mallkuarve", Prishtine

Petro Marko
"Nata e Ustikes", Tirane

Neshat Tozaj
"Thikat", Tirane

Dhimiter Xhuvani
"E nesermia e nje gruaje", Tirane

Prec Zogaj 
"Vonesa", Tirane

1990

Kico Blushi
"koka e prere", Tirane

Diana Culi
"Dreri i trotuareve", Tirane

Sabri Godo
"Koha e njeriut", Tirane

Ismail Kadare
"Dosja H", Tirane

TEODOR KEKO
"Loja", Tirane

Mehmet Kraja
"Net bizantine", Prishtine

Teodor Laco 
"Pushimet e kolonelit", Tirane

1991

Diana Culi
"Rekuiem", Tirane

1992

Adem Istrefi
"Lemeria", Tirane

Fatos Kongoli
"I humburi", Tirane

Mehmet H Myftiu
"Shkrimtari", Tirane

Qerim Pllana
"Legjenda e dasmes", Prishtine

Zejnullah Rrahmani
"Udhetimi arbdhetar", Prishtine

Hysen Sinani
"Nje burre si ky", Tirane

1993
Mimoza Ahmeti
"Arkitrau", Tirane

Pjeter Arbnori
"Muzgujt e mesjetes", Tirane

Arif Demolli
"Te gjalle e te vdekurit e nje femijerie", Prishtine

Nasi Lera
"Ngjallja e diktatorit", Tirane

Ymer Shkreli
"Azgal", Prishtine

Dhimiter Xhuvani
"Jete ne arkivol", Tirane

Rexhep Zllatku
"Plagoma", Shkup

Prec Zogaj
"Pa histori", Tirane

----------


## Letersia 76

Romani eshte gjinia letrare qe nuk vdes kurre........

----------


## Brari

Shume  thxxx  Mace .. qe prure kte shkrim te Bukur e interesant per Romanin Shqiptare.


Une besoj qe duhet te kete ndoj Roman (pamvaresisht se mund ta kene quajtur novele etj) edhe me perpara se SAMI FRASHERI.
Ndoshta ne Shkoder ose ne Arbereshet e italise mundet te jene Shkruar Romane para kesaj date.

Gjithashtu  mendoj se para Elenes mund te shkruar dicka te tille Femra te tjera..
Psh kam bindje se Musine Kokolari ose Selfixhe Ciu  ose ndoj tjeter.. mund te kene shkruar para ose mbas lufte ndonji roman.
Nejse ska rendesi ..
Po ajo Elvira Done  ishte ne liste?

Kemi plot Romane te bukura..
Ulu dhe ti bej ndonji Roman ose novele.. mos u tremb..mos kujto se jane me te mencur se ty ata tjeret..
Po ti njohesh shkrimtaret nga afer dalin njeri me k- -e  kandari se tjetri..lol.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

U harrua ndoshta edhe romani me trondites qe e kam lexuar ne shqip : "Dragoi i Fildishte" nga Fatos Kongoli i botuar me 1994 nese nuk gaboj. 

Megjithate, pune shume e rendesishme! 




Disa te tjera .....

''Trendafili ne gote'', Dritero Agolli

''Trashja'', Rexhep Qosja

''Porosia e Madhe'', Rexhep Qosja

''Shpella e Pirateve'', Petro Marko 

''Komisari Memo'', Dritero Agolli 

''Ura me tri Harqe'', Ismail Kadare

''Pashalleqet e Medha'', Ismail Kadare

''Keshtjella'', Ismail Kadare

''Prilli i Thyer'', Ismail Kadare

.....

Do vazhdoje....


StarCraft*Trendafili ne gote*

----------


## pelin

Me duket se ka nje harrese :

  Romani i pare shkruar ne shqip me duket se eshte 
  konsideruar:

''Rrethimi i Shkodres'' (Bukurusha) me autor Filip(?)  Ndocaj, 

    botuar me 1908 ose 1911

----------


## lum lumi

Porosia e Madhe e R.Qosjes nuk është roman.

----------------------------------------------------------------



M'u kujtuan edhe disa që nuk u përmenden më lart:

Musa Ramadani
"Zezona"- Prishtinë

Teodor Laco
"Lendina e lotëve" - Tiranë

Elvira Dones
"Ditë e bardhë e fyer" - Elbasan

Elvira Dones
"Yjet nuk vishen kështu" - Elbasan(Sejko)

Brunilda Zllami
"Cmimi i përjetësisë" - Tiranë

Dritero Agolli
"Arka e djallit" - Tiranë

Helena Kadare
"Një grua nga Tirana" - Tiranë

Murat Isaku
"Përroi vërshues" - Prishtinë

Jakov Xoxa
"Lulja e kripës" - Tiranë

Sabri Godo
"Skënderbeu" - Tiranë

Sabri Godo
"Ali Pashë Tepelena" - Tiranë

----------


## macia_blu

hej ti lum...
se ende nuk e kam mbaruar une radhitjen, mgjth  flm  per ndihmesen.
ne fakt ke harruar se detyra jote eshte  te mbarosh premtimin per te me derguar disa nga romanet qe ke permendur...
premtimi...duhet mbajtur ...
premtimi eshte me shume se detyra
megjitheate... 
megjitheate...
megjitheate...
une lexoj... edhe jashte premtimeve te tua
 macia e zhgenjyer, te ben te fala

----------


## lum lumi

flm. për përshendetjen mace_blu!

Ke bërë një punë të mirë me kronologjinë e romanit shqiptar.

Unë i futa disa që m'u kujtuan befas, e ti kur ta plotësojsh vëje edhe vitin e botimit se nuk isha i sigurt(preciz).


Ndërsa, sa i përket "premtimit" dhe "zhgenjimit" kam këtë spjegim:

Po ja fillo mbrapshtë, me "zhgenjimin"......

Jo vetëm ti, por krejt bota më duket se është zhgenjyer më mua,...edhe vetvetja ime është zhgenjyer më vetvetën time,...mos u qudit!...puna e zhgenjimit është si ajo e mallkimit.....njëherë nëna e zhgenjyer më mallkoi....biri im të qoftë Zoti ku brenë miza hekur...tash e kam kuptuar zhgenjimin dhe mallkimin e saj...më zuri bashkë me kurbetin....se këtu ku jam, mizat nuk kanë cfarë të brejnë vec beton e hekur....pra zhgenjimi është një përditshmeri e hidhur që fajet i ka mallkimi që është rritur sa Bjeshkët e Shkelzenit....e shpina ime nuk po mund ta ndalë...;

ndërsa për "premtimin".....

më ndihmo....nese ke ndërruar postë. Jam edukuar me mite....edhe me atë të varrit të hapur....

përshendetje,

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Lumi, 

tungat vella, 

a kish pas mundesi reale te na tregoje se cka eshte "Porosia e Madhe"? 

Te flm qetash...

StarCraft

----------


## lum lumi

I dashuri STARCRAFT,

Libri "Porosia e Madhe" e R.Qosjes është një vepër analitike dhe sintetizuese për cështjen kombëtare.

Me respekt,

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

I nderuari lum lumi, 

une e kam lexuar ate liber, por dua ta dij se cfare zhanri letrar e karakterizon nuk desha ta dij permbajtjen. Nese nuk eshte roman, duhet te jete skice, novele, ese, apo proze e shkruar ne vargje. 

Me zbardh fytyren...


StarCraft

----------


## macia_blu

ti po provokon, Starcraft???
nese e ke lexuar porosine e madhe me siguri duhet ta dish se nuk eshte roman dhe se ne cilen zhaner hyn.
Kisha me ta thane  une po me duket se po mundohesh me ba tendenciozin e te mencurin?
nese nuke di se cfare eshte ("Porosia e madhe" e meqe e ke lexuar, turp per ty se e lexon nje liber e ne fund nuk e di se cfare ke lexuar).
Lexoje prap...e prap ...e prap  e mos bej pyetje   tendencioze  ...ose pyetje te marra, e kam lexu librin thote robi  e  nuk e di se ca ka lexu..medet hallit ban edhe sikur je poet... !!!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *ti po provokon, Starcraft???
> nese e ke lexuar porosine e madhe me siguri duhet ta dish se nuk eshte roman dhe se ne cilen zhaner hyn.
> Kisha me ta thane  une po me duket se po mundohesh me ba tendenciozin e te mencurin?
> nese nuke di se cfare eshte ("Porosia e madhe" e meqe e ke lexuar, turp per ty se e lexon nje liber e ne fund nuk e di se cfare ke lexuar).
> Lexoje prap...e prap ...e prap  e mos bej pyetje   tendencioze  ...ose pyetje te marra, e kam lexu librin thote robi  e  nuk e di se ca ka lexu..medet hallit ban edhe sikur je poet... !!!*



Macia, 

Kur dy vete flasin ndermjet vete, te tretit i bie te kullot. 

Per ofendimet e tua, nencmimet do i le moderatoret te vendosen. Se a po provokoj une a jo mirret vesh edhe me lart. Pyeta se cfare kategorie eshte, nuk e morra nje pergjigje adekuate. Pasi nuk qenka Roman, pa ta shohim c'eshte. 

Une nuk pyes per permbajtjen e titullit, pyes se cka eshte. Dmth a eshte Poezi (dyshoj), a eshte Ese, a eshte Skice, a cka eshte. Ndodh qe ndonjehere e lexon nje liber e nuk e kupton se cilit kategorizim letrar i bie.

Per kete faj nuk ka poetika, por ndoshta edhe (mos)dija e mjaftueshme ne ate lemi. Te kerkoj falje nese te kam bere te qorrohen syte ne kete nate te pakohe, por "kur e lyp e gjen" 

Le te jete kjo me e bukura...

StarCraft

----------


## lum lumi

Starcraft,

Ti e paske lexuar librin "Porosia e Madhe", ndërsa unë nuk fola për përmbajtjen.

Tash të ka mbetur ta gjesh një liber mbi Teorinë e letërsisë dhe të mësosh se c'është romani, novela, skica, epi (pra proza në vargje). Pra, "Porosia e Madhe" nuk i takon asnjërit zhaner që e ke përmendur. Unë ta thash shkurt se c'është, por ty të është dukur se po flas për përmbajtjen.

Lexoje "Shqipëria c'ka qenë, c'është dhe c'do të bëhet" të Sami Frasherit, dhe pastaj futi të dyjat në një thes tuajin letrar.

Tung,

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Lum lumi, 

nuk e bera per qellim krijimi keqkuptimesh. Vete jam shkrimtar dhe e di mjaft mire se c'eshte romani, c'eshte poezia etj. Nuk kam nevoje te lexoj Teorine e letersise, qe ta di se cilat jane zhanret apo kategorite, kur vete e kam shkruar nje. 

Po nejse, po e shoh se nje keqkuptim paska lindur. Une te pyeta si njeri se nese nuk eshte roman ( e pranoj se mund te kem gabuar) cka eshte pra? Thua qe nuk i takon asnje zhanri. Ok, kaq desha te dij, nuk ka nevoje ta bejme kete problem shekujsh. Flm per pergjigjen, te deshiroj suksese.

StarCraft

P.S. Macia Blu, sjelljet e tua lejne te tregojne se cfare niveli te kultures e ke pervetesuar neper kalime te koherave. Besoj se ke edukate familjare por sic duket nuk e praktikon. Sa per sharjet, te thashe - nuk jane fort me rendesi. Me mire eshte te shash se sa ta pranosh humbjen - thone ata te mendimit tend. Por, ketu nuk ka as humbes as fitues. Per ate edhe spo e di se pse po perzihesh ne pazar te huaj?!

----------


## lum lumi

Starkraft,


Nuk ka keqkuptime nga ana ime.

Nuk thash se nuk i takon asnjë zhanri.

Thash se nuk është roman.

Them se nuk është as poezi, as ep, as tregim, as skicë, as novelë.

Librat e Qosjes: Porosia e madhe (1986), Populli i ndaluar (1990),
Strategjia e bashkimit kombëtar (1992), Cështja shqiptare-historia dhe politika (1994), Ligjerime paravajtëse (1996),
Fjalor demokratik (1997), Paqja e përgjakshme (1999), Tronditja e shekullit (2001), nuk i takojnë krijimtarisë letrare të Qosjes, por autori trajton historinë dhe strategjinë e bashkimit kombëtarë. 

Veprat që u përmenden i takojnë opusit publicistik të Qosjes.

Me respekt,

----------


## macia_blu

lum
ta hangsha zemren sa mire ke nerva....

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Lumi, 

flm edhe njehere. 

Nuk e di se sa mendon se jam i sinqerte por une te them se nuk po flas me ironi ose dic te tille. 


Tung vella  :buzeqeshje:  

StarCraft.

P.S. Liria e fjales eshte e domosdoshme, sidomos per ata qe nuk dine te flasin. Ndoshta keshtu do mesojne dic...

----------

